# Vorstellung



## Mitti1976 (2 Jan. 2021)

Hallo

Vielen Dank für die Aufnahme. Ich bin Björn. Ich stehe u.a.auf Füsse.


----------



## Death Row (3 Jan. 2021)

Hallo Björn, ich wünsche dir viel Spaß hier!


----------



## General (3 Jan. 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## noskillz (3 Juni 2022)

Hallo mein Freund


----------

